# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Need some advice re renovation please

## dodobird

Hi all,
I am trying out who I need to hire to get ideas on how to best layout the back part of my 1940's house, which at the moment includes Kitchen to West and bathroom to East [original structure] with middle being a jerry built addition with toilet  and built in verandah running the complete width to North.  Also a big 1940's cellar under the bathroom constructed of brick and cement/concrete.  
Could someone please advise me on what steps I need to take. Cant seem to find simple step by step guide. 
Have had a house plan done by a draftsman from oversea using CAD, and another friend did some work with Google Sketch,  neither of which I can use  
Have removed all the interior walls, insulation,  so now have the studs, corrigated tin roof and a few ideas of what I want to do - but dont know which would be best.  [ the jerry built section which includes toilet and old hot water storage,  can be easily removed by myself as is not connected to celing.    BTW - just in case anyone is curious,  I removed the inside walls as they were hotch potch and Electrican advised that his job would be much cheaper if I removed --  I am glad I did,  there was so much rubbish behind those patchy walls,   
Am going crazy with ideas, as I hate the idea of toilet and bathroom in kitchen/Dining area.    
Have Electrician lined up to update wiring and Plumber to remove all the excess copper pipes which are a maze under the bouse to cellar which looks like it was used to grow plants  :Smilie:  but this cant be done till I have some walls.  
Dont need any appliances as have new electric stove also have 1940 wood cooker which I wood prefer to use.  
Thanks for any ideas  
Janina

----------


## barney118

Anything is possible. You have 2 choices to make owner builder vs builder. either way you need someone to draw up your plans and submit to council (if you are extending) if you are keeping the same external walls then its just a reno. You can either engage an engineer to sort out your structural issues or a builder may be able to sort out ( they probaly would get an engineer anyway). Then its up to finding trades or DIY where you can. In NSW you have to complete an owner builder course before council will let you go ahead. 
1.You build from the ground up starting with foundations (slab on ground/stumps) engineer required.
2. Floor/subfloor
3.walls
4.roof
5.windows and doors
6.cladding
7.electrical and plumbing (may need plumbing before no 1.) rough out.
8.gyprock internal linings
9. electrical/plumbing fit out
10. paint. 
is just the basics of what you need to do.

----------


## NAIL IT

sketchup plans plans are good for council or a daftsman, as long as they are to scale, the council can always be bought when its coming to approving drawings/ subject to neighbors objections,look for transforming spaces without too many structual changes if any, face lifts are easy to do and remove the head ache of builders and/or engineers..far out...how big is your underground celler? toilet/bath in kithen area is good - turn it into wet bar or uae the space for a coolroom instaed of fridge, if you have stripped back all the walls then re routing pipe is easy to re-create spaces if the cellar is big enough consider all options if you are not using it for wineor to grow mushrooms... my brother utilised under the house space for a awesome home theatre/.

----------


## Marc

Isthatanewstyleofwriting?cool! :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Hi all,
> I am trying out who I need to hire to get ideas on how to best layout the back part of my 1940's house, which at the moment includes Kitchen to West and bathroom to East [original structure] with middle being a jerry built addition with toilet  and built in verandah running the complete width to North.  Also a big 1940's cellar under the bathroom constructed of brick and cement/concrete.  
> Could someone please advise me on what steps I need to take. Cant seem to find simple step by step guide. 
> Have had a house plan done by a draftsman from oversea using CAD, and another friend did some work with Google Sketch,  neither of which I can use  
> Have removed all the interior walls, insulation,  so now have the studs, corrigated tin roof and a few ideas of what I want to do - but dont know which would be best.  [ the jerry built section which includes toilet and old hot water storage,  can be easily removed by myself as is not connected to celing.    BTW - just in case anyone is curious,  I removed the inside walls as they were hotch potch and Electrican advised that his job would be much cheaper if I removed --  I am glad I did,  there was so much rubbish behind those patchy walls,   
> Am going crazy with ideas, as I hate the idea of toilet and bathroom in kitchen/Dining area.    
> Have Electrician lined up to update wiring and Plumber to remove all the excess copper pipes which are a maze under the bouse to cellar which looks like it was used to grow plants  but this cant be done till I have some walls.  
> Dont need any appliances as have new electric stove also have 1940 wood cooker which I wood prefer to use.  
> Thanks for any ideas  
> Janina

  Well...the obvious port of call is an architect. Usually pricey but not necessarily, depends who you hire. Draftsman sometimes double up as pretend architects but don't have the same good ideas. 
Design is one of those things, you can do it yourself or you can hire a professional. I have done plenty of renovations myself based on instinct, scratching my head and asking others as clueless as me what they thought. The cost of building right or building not so right is the same. The difference in value of the final product once it comes to live in it or selling it, is big. Usually when we renovate, we think we do it for ourselves and that we will never sell. But we all end up selling eventually and regret what we did wrong.

----------


## dodobird

> sketchup plans plans are good for council or a daftsman, as long as they are to scale, the council can always be bought when its coming to approving drawings/ subject to neighbors objections,look for transforming spaces without too many structual changes if any, face lifts are easy to do and remove the head ache of builders and/or engineers..far out...how big is your underground celler? toilet/bath in kithen area is good - turn it into wet bar or uae the space for a coolroom instaed of fridge, if you have stripped back all the walls then re routing pipe is easy to re-create spaces if the cellar is big enough consider all options if you are not using it for wineor to grow mushrooms... my brother utilised under the house space for a awesome home theatre/.

  TU for your reply, 
The sketchup & plan were to scale,  but it was just what I already have. 
Dont need to worry about neighbours as all work is inside and not touching stucture,  
MY HEADACHE,  is that I cannot work out the best way to change the original layout, so that I get the best to suit me and not waste money on something that is really not suitable. 
Underground cellar is 3000 x2000cm?  dont think its mm but not state. - 
Turn into wet bar or coolroom -  Dont drink,  and dont think my lifestyle is coolroom oriented - not much in my fridge. 
Was thinking of either bedroom or bathroom -  dont watch enough TV etc.  but could be a good area for that as the smallest erea in house also normal height ceiling as reast of house has original high ceilings  :Smilie:  
Looks like I might have to go with either architect or draftman/designer,  as have found a couple of good builders but they dont give ideas just follow plans  :Smilie:   if that makes sense  :Smilie:  
 Appreciated 
Janina

----------


## dodobird

> Well...the obvious port of call is an architect. Usually pricey but not necessarily, depends who you hire. Draftsman sometimes double up as pretend architects but don't have the same good ideas. 
> Design is one of those things, you can do it yourself or you can hire a professional. I have done plenty of renovations myself based on instinct, scratching my head and asking others as clueless as me what they thought. The cost of building right or building not so right is the same. The difference in value of the final product once it comes to live in it or selling it, is big. Usually when we renovate, we think we do it for ourselves and that we will never sell. But we all end up selling eventually and regret what we did wrong.

  Thanks Marc, 
Not just doing for myself,  as the house will go to my grandchildren  and they may not want to live in the country,  so am thinking of the future.  If it was just for me... I would go with the idea I like,  but the is short sighted and I know there are better ideas,  as I am not a building designer/decorator. 
Looks like need to find someone to help with the layout,  As my head is spinning with just the few ideas I have. 
So guess it is going to be on phone and see if there are many architects in my rural area. 
May I should ' TENDER OUT"  my design job.  :Smilie:  might be less expensive and get more ideas  :Smilie:  
Will have to think some more  :Smilie:

----------


## Cecile

Can we see existing and proposed plans please?

----------


## dodobird

> Can we see existing and proposed plans please?

  Hi Cecile, 
I have a pdf file of the house plans and some jpgs of plans,  and the sketchup file -  which I cant open at moment as main pc died yesteday and I cant view it. 
I have no idea how to best change the area to make the best use of space and money.  I have some ideas,  I can put here,  if I can work out how  :Smilie:  
Thanks Janina 
Other PC just started to work so will check what is in the files and check how to post images  :Smilie:      Feel like a real dipstick  :Smilie:

----------


## dodobird

> Can we see existing and proposed plans please?

  Hi Cecile, found drawing of house and cellar, it has most of the things  it will give and idea of what i have nowAttachment 106251Attachment 106252
 how do I attach a PDF File...  is that possible?

----------


## dodobird

> Can we see existing and proposed plans please?

  found pdf of property

----------


## seriph1

I read all the posts but didn't catch the location of the property or period/style. I am an interior design professional but my area of specialization is probably not relevant. Previous statements about architects vs. draftspeople etc are sound to a degree. I believe your idea that you need design advice is right. A person who can interpret your needs, wants and hopes, and blend them together with their knowledge, design and technical ability to produce a brief, seems to be the best answer.  
And I know I may be seen as biased, but I believe getting sound design advice can help prevent sometimes terrible and irrevocable outcomes.  
Best of luck with everything.

----------


## dodobird

> I read all the posts but didn't catch the location of the property or period/style. I am an interior design professional but my area of specialization is probably not relevant. Previous statements about architects vs. draftspeople etc are sound to a degree. I believe your idea that you need design advice is right. A person who can interpret your needs, wants and hopes, and blend them together with their knowledge, design and technical ability to produce a brief, seems to be the best answer.  
> And I know I may be seen as biased, but I believe getting sound design advice can help prevent sometimes terrible and irrevocable outcomes.  
> Best of luck with everything.

  Hi Seriph1,  appreciate your reply and you are right,  I have some ideas but dont know how they will work.   I live at Yallourn North, Victoria 3825.  I have some ideas but just cant picture them,  and dont have the programs to make them up, also have a sketchup of house  :Smilie:  
Have posted  the plans  and a couple of images in post above.  But dont know if they are viewable  :Smilie:  
The house was built in 1944, the original outhouse is still there  :Smilie:   will see if I can upload a picture of house and plan, Want to get the kitchen/toilet out of kitchen area if possible...  Thanks for your reply.... Janina

----------


## seriph1

Thanks for posting. That's a pretty home and one with a lot of potential. You could transform this into a lovely period style cottage if that was your desire.  
I'm traveling to yinnar soonish to advise on a renovation of a Victorian cottage.

----------


## shauck

Have you got or can you get photos of inside the roof? Would be good to know which walls are load bearing. 
At a glance, without knowing too much or having seen the roof structure and how it integrates with the existing walls, I would move the bathroom to the lounge room and the lounge room to the bathroom and tiny (unuseable as) bedroom. Assuming knocking down those walls and opening up to an open plan area at the back and assessing the back wall of the house to open up to outside/view at rear of house. Large windows/slider doors/something like that. You would also put in a wall for the new bedroom to extend the hallway and a doorway down through the end of hallway, into kitchen/lounge area. Remodel kitchen to suit new layout. New bathroom. Simple ideas, mostly.

----------


## phild01

Had the same issue with the Miner's cottage I did some work on (like yours), did not want the bathroom where it was.  The door opened up to living space so I created an alcove small hall type entry that provided a buffer area to living areas. Also reconfigured the bathroom having it long and narrow to what it was.  This enabled a large walk-in wet area for the shower and bath.  It was a great layout that included the toilet as well, leaving the older toilet in the now reduced laundry area. 
Maybe think about how the bathroom can be reconfigured to incorporate a different way to enter it without losing any of the 3 bedroom areas. 
I take it that the 1900mm room was a laundry area.

----------


## seriph1

Su's brain is boiling again folks  :Smilie:  get ready for some major clever.    :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

> Su's brain is boiling again folks  get ready for some major clever.

   :Smokeing:

----------


## dodobird

> Have you got or can you get photos of inside the roof? Would be good to know which walls are load bearing. 
> At a glance, without knowing too much or having seen the roof structure and how it integrates with the existing walls, I would move the bathroom to the lounge room and the lounge room to the bathroom and tiny (unuseable as) bedroom. Assuming knocking down those walls and opening up to an open plan area at the back and assessing the back wall of the house to open up to outside/view at rear of house. Large windows/slider doors/something like that. You would also put in a wall for the new bedroom to extend the hallway and a doorway down through the end of hallway, into kitchen/lounge area. Remodel kitchen to suit new layout. New bathroom. Simple ideas, mostly.

  Hi Su, 
Will have to copy your comment and read as not showing in post... only first line. 
I think in the back part the two going eat to west are load bearing. but will check to see which of the others are as well. 
Looked for photos inside roof,  will check with Rob when he comes to reinstall the Solar Panels in correct place,  I get vertigo intermittently so not game to go up ladders if no one around  :Smilie:   have found myself stuck on the roof and had to ring for help  :Smilie:  
Just copied and pasted the part of message not showing for me from you   .  Almost what I was thinking except I was thinking of either moving bathroom to cellar or putting a wall to make bedroom that is closest to bathroom and have door either on kitchen side or from bedroom side and make that room my small bedroom,  it is still a very good size for a single bed. : 
I love my tiny unusable bedroom,  it is so light and I get to see the sunrise every morning. but yes I was thinking of making everything from the bedroom /lounge area into open plan....  I just have a bug bear about a toilet bathroom jutting into kitchen. but if I made it small like in caravan with just shower one end, toilet the other,  and door from kitchen area in middle - possibility. 
The lounge has a gorgeous fireplace and yes a wall could go back there as the original wall was removed as showing in the original doorway in kitchen. 
larger windows and possible sota triangle windows near ceiling on east and west walls.and maybe a couple of see through sheets to replace a couple of corrigated iron.  
Would also like to try them out on back verandah.  The roof also extends to East wall of kitchen so that could be extended and maybe use the kitchen window cutout as servery,  then we could eat on other side and soak in the view all day  :Smilie:      
 Facing North East -  is this the tiny bedroom in corner you mentioned.   I was told the east to west here is load bearing.   
Facing east,  and the wall to right is loading bearing?     
South East wall - loadbearing??  with old insulation in plastic bags stuffed around all walls to fill in the gaps,  we could see outside up there.   looks like this extension didnt marry the walls to the roof very well.  You can just see the top of original door way at end of panty.      
I have misplaced the one of West wall, will find and post. sorry wrong had it all the time  ...  It has had an opening made from lounge to kitchen      
This is the west wall before we started to demolish   
This is facing the East and bathroom,  with toilet behind the whitish screen 
Will post and find the other photos,  before I time out. 
Have an awesome day  :Smilie:

----------


## dodobird

> Thanks for posting. That's a pretty home and one with a lot of potential. You could transform this into a lovely period style cottage if that was your desire.  
> I'm traveling to yinnar soonish to advise on a renovation of a Victorian cottage.

  Do you think you could pop in for a cuppa or PM me if you wish,  would be good  :Smilie:

----------


## dodobird

> Had the same issue with the Miner's cottage I did some work on (like yours), did not want the bathroom where it was.  The door opened up to living space so I created an alcove small hall type entry that provided a buffer area to living areas. Also reconfigured the bathroom having it long and narrow to what it was.  This enabled a large walk-in wet area for the shower and bath.  It was a great layout that included the toilet as well, leaving the older toilet in the now reduced laundry area. 
> Maybe think about how the bathroom can be reconfigured to incorporate a different way to enter it without losing any of the 3 bedroom areas. 
> I take it that the 1900mm room was a laundry area.

  
LOL,  nope not the laundry,  It had a trianglular bath in there,  the laundry way a washing machine next to bath so door couldnt open completely. 
The toilet had a plastic consatena thing called a door? 
I think I mentioned in Shauck reply that I was comtemplating trying to use the brick cellar under current bathroom, as has plumbing.... loads of plumbing,  and lights .... wonder what was grown there? 
Also liked the idea of a long narrow RV type bathroom with shower recess at one end and toilet at other with door in middle...   have never been a fan of big bathrooms.....get lost in them  :Smilie:    And laundry I want to put outside in the original outhouse  it is only a few feet away,   especially if I extend the back veranday at an angle each side.  but these are just ideas. 
Do you have any pics PHILD01 or drawings of what you did?  did you post here? 
I am stuck  lousy weather,  busy tradies but more important not definite on what I want to do and sparky cant fix all the illegal wiring in this back section until I decide on plan/design.    
WHAT I DO KNOW FOR SURE...  dont like toilets of kitchen,   and the place is much too dark.  Maybe if I could get my ladders back I might be able to remove the shade cloth that was there too keep the house cool in summer 2013  I would have more light  :Smilie:  
Thanks for you comment and ideas,  would love to see what you had and did 
Blessings Janina

----------


## dodobird

> Su's brain is boiling again folks  get ready for some major clever.

     :2thumbsup:

----------


## dodobird

> Have you got or can you get photos of inside the roof? Would be good to know which walls are load bearing. 
> At a glance, without knowing too much or having seen the roof structure and how it integrates with the existing walls, I would move the bathroom to the lounge room and the lounge room to the bathroom and tiny (unuseable as) bedroom. Assuming knocking down those walls and opening up to an open plan area at the back and assessing the back wall of the house to open up to outside/view at rear of house. Large windows/slider doors/something like that. You would also put in a wall for the new bedroom to extend the hallway and a doorway down through the end of hallway, into kitchen/lounge area. Remodel kitchen to suit new layout. New bathroom. Simple ideas, mostly.

  
didnt even see this post,   now off to find the photo of my 1930s-40s wood cooker for my house 
Blessings

----------


## phild01

> Do you have any pics PHILD01 or drawings of what you did?  did you post here?
> Blessings Janina

  I do, 2 computers ago so will need to retrieve these.  Your pics brought some flashbacks to me.  One thing to do if you can, if you get some heavy rain, get in there and check for leaks while you have no ceiling.  I was able to rectify a few problems I was unaware of.  The one I was doing was around 1900-1920.

----------


## dodobird

> I do, 2 computers ago so will need to retrieve these.  Your pics brought some flashbacks to me.  One thing to do if you can, if you get some heavy rain, get in there and check for leaks while you have no ceiling.  I was able to rectify a few problems I was unaware of.  The one I was doing was around 1900-1920.

  TU Phild01,,  I must have angels looking aftern me....  Have to have my Solar reinstalled,  so the FIXER when he came to see how bad the installers botched the job  went up into the ceiling to check the wiring,  and he checked,,,,  my roof on original house is water tight, and am having the roof painted and treated so while up their they are going to fix the faults,  and replacing all the nails with proper screws  so I will have a roof in brand new condition.....  and apparently something is right with the corrigated iron as I dont even get condensation inside.  So  am happy.. for small mercies.....  Blessings  :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

I'm really terrible at reading posts. Pics can help but I'm much better off being in a space, soaking it in, sleeping on it and in the morning usually think of things that make more sense. I'll find a bit of time to keep reading the thread but I think I'll be more useful once I see it all.

----------


## dodobird

> I'm really terrible at reading posts. Pics can help but I'm much better off being in a space, soaking it in, sleeping on it and in the morning usually think of things that make more sense. I'll find a bit of time to keep reading the thread but I think I'll be more useful once I see it all.

  I am also a bit that way, which probably why I cant make up my mind cause the I cant visualise it.    I love those 3D ideas where you can change something and then walk around virtually and see what it looks and feels like  :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

Do you have a style you want to achieve? Ultra modern? Retro? Period? Deciding this as a starting point can help guide you (and others) in your decision making

----------


## dodobird

> Do you have a style you want to achieve? Ultra modern? Retro? Period? Deciding this as a starting point can help guide you (and others) in your decision making

  Thanks Steve, 
I never gave that a thought,  was too focused on a design to get the toilet & bathroom out of kitchen/dining area,  and getting more natural light into the area, also the fact that I dont want any structual changes that are not really needed. 
I will now have to think about that in more detail  :Smilie:  
I know I dont want Ultra Modern.   
Dont know what the difference is today between Retro or Period.   I would like to keep it in touch with the 40s -50s.  Great memories from Childhood,   
At the moment I have a more up-to-date kitchen it ok ....  but the modern cupboards much to deep for me,  nothing can be found.   I also have rescued some furnture that my dad kept from the old house,  have got through the sanding, Not really retro - but bath is from that era deep and narrower than todays style. 
I know I want it simple and functional.  Guess it will have be a combination of any of the 40s, and todays. 
Thanks  I will  have to think of your very good question in more detail...  But really not too modern - maybe I can post some of the kitchen/dining areas I do like.  and possible some photos of the other rooms.   
Now to go and think some more   :Smilie:   Sorry I didnt think about style in depth  
Blessings 
Janina

----------


## seriph1

Pinterest or houzz can help.  
Here is one of my boards to give some ideas  http://pinterest.com/seriph1/classic-period-ideas/

----------


## dodobird

> Pinterest or houzz can help.  
> Here is one of my boards to give some ideas  http://pinterest.com/seriph1/classic-period-ideas/

  
OH Dang Dang Dang.......  IF I were a rich man   :Smilie:   I am looking at the site,  love what I am seeing,  so will enjoy,  but no way could I have in my house,  apart from the fact that I bet I couldnt afford it,  not if I want to keep spoiling my grandchildren and putting them first  :Smilie:    Maybe make a room for me in the old 1940's outhouse  :Smilie:  
Going back to look at more,  guess you will know what I really really like and would like cause I will be pinning them  :Smilie:  
Thanks heaps

----------

